# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Pics of the albino dwarf clawed frog

## porkchop48

Not the greatest pics but they will have to do for now. No doubt he is a dwarf. His eyes are kinda hard to see but they are red. 

In his container after getting home




In the QT tank


Needs some fattening up but already ate some blood worms


A fatty female that came with him.

----------


## FrogmanGav

I had to see it to believe it but after seeing it. I still dont believe it 

Im certainly not an expert but that really does look like a dwarf.  Truly bizarre :Confused:

----------


## porkchop48

> I had to see it to believe it but after seeing it. I still dont believe it 
> 
> Im certainly not an expert but that really does look like a dwarf. Truly bizarre


 
Really?  You still dont believe me?

I will keep tryinig for better pics but I dont want to stress him at all.

----------


## Spoket

I believe you.
Albino excists in the wild so why not.
Are you going to breed him/her ?
btw can i copy your pics ?- i want to show them in a swedish forum  :Smile:

----------


## FrogmanGav

I do believe you!! 

Im just amazed at the little guy :Frog Surprise:

----------


## porkchop48

> I believe you.
> Albino excists in the wild so why not.
> Are you going to breed him/her ?
> btw can i copy your pics ?- i want to show them in a swedish forum


 
Yes you can use the pics  :Stick Out Tongue:  But you have to let me know what is said :-)

I will try to get better ones as he settles in. 

The plans are to breed him and see if I can get some more, which is why i got the whole group of them instead of just him.

----------



----------


## poison beauties

Congrats Kristy, people learn things every day, You may not see that trait pop up until you breed the hets. Technically the quickest approach will be using female offspring from the albino male bred back to him. Breeding the offspring together will also produce them but in smaller %.

Michael

----------


## SanderB

Nice  :Big Grin:  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## porkchop48

> Congrats Kristy, people learn things every day, You may not see that trait pop up until you breed the hets. Technically the quickest approach will be using female offspring from the albino male bred back to him. Breeding the offspring together will also produce them but in smaller %.
> 
> Michael


 
Thanks Michael 

I figured it would take a few generations to start getting any albino offsprings. Right now I am just working on fattening him up and keeping them all healthy. 

Hopefully in a few months the breeding wiil start  :Big Grin:

----------


## dovii26

Is looking for a nice quailty albino frog. Can u sell one

----------


## porkchop48

> Is looking for a nice quailty albino frog. Can u sell one


 
No I only have one I am not selling him.

----------


## dovii26

Do u kno u have some quailty aquatics frog for sale . Let me know

----------


## porkchop48

> Do u kno u have some quailty aquatics frog for sale . Let me know


 
 :Confused:  :Confused: 

Huh?

----------


## porkchop48

The little guy seems to be doing well. 

He is eating blood worms and pellets like a champ.

----------


## FrogmanGav

Nice, Keep us updated on the frogs progress.  Good to hear its getting on well

----------


## porkchop48

I now officially own 6 dwarf albino clawed frogs :-) 

And yes they are all dwarfs and yes they are albino.  My own little herd of albinos.

----------


## poison beauties

Very nice, Good to see you have a nice collection of frogs that supposedly do not exist.

Michael

----------


## porkchop48

> Very nice, Good to see you have a nice collection of frogs that supposedly do not exist.
> 
> Michael


Thank you Michael - I guess my "project" will not take as long now :-) 

I am still waiting on one person to acknowledge that I was correct.  It does not happen often but this time I was.

----------


## FrogmanGav

If you are talking about me, Im sold. I totally believe you now, cant argue with those pictures

Unbelievable.... but true :Big Applause:

----------


## porkchop48

> If you are talking about me, Im sold. I totally believe you now, cant argue with those pictures
> 
> Unbelievable.... but true


 
No I was not talking about you  :Big Grin: 

and the number has officially jumped to 13.  Time for a bigger tank. Instead of picking up 6 I just picked up the whole dozen that they had.

Now I have my own little albino dwarf army.  Hopefully I will get some pics snapped this weekend.

----------


## Jen

Would have been on sooner, but as of tomorrow it is only 10 weeks until my wedding so I am a busy bee right now!

Until I saw the pictures I did not believe it, I fully admit that I was wrong when it came to this particular little frog. 

However, the mockery is a little much, don't you think?

I have been spending most of my free time researching ACF color morphs to try and learn more about Piebald, and in that research I also read about ADFs -  there had been no such information about Albino ADF.   This is still not something commercially available and is an occurrence that seems to have been rare and random in the private breeding sector. 

I had talked to a few other knowledgeable Xenopus, Pipa owners and they too had not heard of such a thing.  

While I do admit that in this time I was wrong, I do feel that the mockery between a few of the forums members towards myself was uncalled for. 

If I had a nickel for every time I heard someone say that they had an albino ADF and it was really a mislabeled/misrepresented ACF, well let's just say I could be planning a much more extravagant wedding!   I am quite active on numerous fish forums in addition to just this forum and it is a common thing to see on those sites - 

Pet stores have now taken to labeling ADF and ACF under similar names,  "Aquatic frogs", "Water frogs", "African Frogs", "Congos"   etc just to name a few that I have seen just in my local area.  Again, with albino ACF being pawned off as albino ADF when there is still no such supply of the morph available outside of the rare few private breeders who happen to have a random tadpole morph with the still exceptionally rare gene for ADF.


That being said, enjoy him as he is quite cute.

----------


## porkchop48

Mockery - I missed it. 

I now have 13 then.  I plan on trying to get them breeding in the next few month and making them much readily available. 

I understood you being skeptic the only part I did not like was completely telling me I was wrong when I have been into frog keeping for many years and do have a clue what I am talking about and know the difference when looking at pics. I may be new to the board but not to frog keeping

Any way moving on.....

I now have a group of 13 of them.  I may have just ended up at the right place and the right time of the group of 12 but with that being said I can see them being steadily more available.

----------


## Jen

may I post your pictures elsewhere - I am getting a lot of disbelief (same as I felt) and would like to show that it is in fact true. 

Would LOVE to see pictures of the whole group and a breeding project to increase the numbers.

----------


## porkchop48

Yes you can post them. Just let me know what they say :-) 

I will try to get group pics this weekend. Kinda hard to get them all in one spot but I am sure I can get some decent pics of them. 

The flocked to the corner I put the food in this morning so with a little luck I might be able to get them all in one shot :-)

----------


## Jen

thanks  - so far the reaction is still disbelief but when I said you had a dozen or so - well the reaction was interesting.    What part of the US are you from? Is this a well known breeder or a private breeder?

----------


## porkchop48

My sister actually found the group of 12 for me. The first one was picked up from a fellow frogger who found it randomly at a pet store mixed in with the others. 

I live in West Virginia. Close to pittsburgh.

----------


## Elliriyanna

Wow an albino dwarf ... In the pet trade they do not exist lol Yay recessive genes. he's very cute  :Smile:

----------


## Aquaman

Hi, new guy here, my name's Josh. Found this forum while trying to get more info on these guys. I figured you all would like to see mine too!

Got these guys today, first time I've seen them.

----------


## Spoket

> Hi, new guy here, my name's Josh. Found this forum while trying to get more info on these guys. I figured you all would like to see mine too!
> 
> Got these guys today, first time I've seen them.


 Wow - they are really nice
(btw - can i use youre pics in a Swedish forum too?)

----------


## Spoket

I have to edmit, i am soo jealouse of you guys (i want one too  :Embarrassment:  )  :Smile:

----------


## Aquaman

Feel free to use my pictures. I can post more later today if anyone wants me too.

----------



----------


## Spoket

> I can post more later today if anyone wants me too.


please do  :Smile: 
are the albinos males or females ?

----------


## Aquaman

Here's the group I am going to work with! The regular one is just in there for contrast. Obviously I have both males and females, this should be a fun project  :Smile:

----------


## SanderB

Wow, never seen so much albino´s  :Smile:

----------


## Spoket

OMG  :Frog Surprise:  :Big Applause: 
I hope you´ll be successfull in breeding them  :Smile:

----------


## porkchop48

Glad to see I am not the only one with them. 

They are a hoot to watch swimming aroung their tank :-)

----------


## Aquaman

> I have been spending most of my free time researching ACF color morphs to try and learn more about Piebald, and in that research I also read about ADFs -  there had been no such information about Albino ADF.   This is still not something commercially available and is an occurrence that seems to have been rare and random in the private breeding sector.


I completely agree about never seeing these before, but I checked today with the place I received mine from and was told they came from an Asian fish farm. Not saying they're not from a private breeder over there, just saying mine were not breed in the US. Just a bit more mystery to add to these guys, I hope they are going to be readily available soon!

----------


## Tony

That's outstanding that these seem to be available in abundance to some areas. Are they more expensive than the regular variety?
I have to admit I was skeptical even when I saw the first pics. The red eyes have got me believing though. I may very well start up another colony or 2 of these guys.

----------


## FrogmanGav

> That's outstanding that these seem to be available in abundance to some areas. Are they more expensive than the regular variety?
> I have to admit I was skeptical even when I saw the first pics. The red eyes have got me believing though. I may very well start up another colony or 2 of these guys.



Hopefully, you will be able to get a hold of them easy enough.  In the UK however, I have never seen any albino dwarf frogs.  In fact these were the first ones iv ever seen

----------


## Tony

> Hopefully, you will be able to get a hold of them easy enough. In the UK however, I have never seen any albino dwarf frogs. In fact these were the first ones iv ever seen


I was referring to dwarf frogs in general as I have not had any for a couple of years. Albinos would be a plus, but I do not expect to see them here any time soon for a decent price.

----------


## Aquaman

Just fyi, I'm in Missouri and retail these guys are like 4-5 bucks. It's really weird how they have just kind of appeared in the hobby and are already so cheap. I would think with such a low price they may spread pretty quick, so hopefully you will see them in th UK soon!

 The place I received mine from has them on their list again this week, so hopefully I'll get more Friday!

----------


## Tony

oops already double posting...

----------


## Aquaman

I don't know why I didn't do this earlier, but I took a short video of my guys eating some bloodworms. Enjoy!

YouTube - Albino DWARF clawed frogs exist!

Josh

----------


## SanderB

This is special, a light dwarf clawedfrog

Found it on this forum: http://www.aquawish.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2476

----------


## TommyBoi

OMG!! You guys are gonna make want to start a colony of ADF's now!!! I would LOVE to get a pir of the Albinos, and some regular pigmented ones as well! Anywhere in the U.S. I can order the albinos from?? Let me know!!

----------


## Spoket

> This is special, a light dwarf clawedfrog
> 
> Found it on this forum: http://www.aquawish.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2476


 it´s beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## FrogFarm

Is that last one albino?
I have a female that looks just like that!

----------


## Tony

My local fish shop has a group, if anyone wants them shipped shoot me a pm.

----------


## FrogFarm

Would any of you mind if I used your photos on my website?  :Smile: 
(There's a link in my signature.)

----------


## britlabrat

Just thought I would drop a quick note...came home with two albino ADFs from the pet store the other day as buddies for my adult femle ADF.  Upon doing a little research on the newbies, as I've never seen them before, I read that they did not exist and that they were in fact ACFs.  I phoned the pet store, but was assured they were what they were sold as.  They have dark purple? eyes and webbed front feet.  Guess pics probably aren't needed since the debate seems to have been settled here.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

  Brittany

----------


## Spoket

> (There's a link in my signature.)


 It would be nice to see some pics of your tank(s) on your site  :Smile:

----------


## Tony

It has been a year, any updates from you lucky owners?

----------


## corientalis

I managed to breed them last summer. It was quite interesting because the offspring changed color two times before metamorphosis, plus most of them once again later (grey tads--> pink tads --> some became greyish again--> the pink froglets got brown spots).  You may be interested in my caudata forum post: Albino Hymenochirus breeding - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum
Here are my animals in amplexus:

----------


## SanderB

corientalis, nice picture of the frogs amplexing

----------

